# Mit totem Köderfisch und Pose gezielt auf Zander und Hecht



## spaghettifresser1 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe gehört das man mit einem schweren Pose und toter Koderfisch dran sehr gut auf Zander und Hecht gehen kann.
Möchte das heute mal ausprobieren. Problem an der ganzen Geschichte das Gewässer in dem ich angeln darf ist sehr groß.
Gewässer Tiefe ca 8 Meter in der Mitte. Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage muss man da weit auswerfen oder direkt am Ufer fischen????? Des Weiteren habe mal keine Ahnung wie Tief ich den Köder anbieten soll???? Dann habe ich noch keine Ahnung
wie soll ich den Köder am Drilling (Einzelhaken) festmachen?????
Vor allem wie groß soll der Köder(-fisch) gewählt werden???

Würde mich über ein paar Antworten sehr freuen.#h#h#h


Gruß

spaghettifresser1


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit totem Köderfisch und Pose gezielt auf Zander und Hecht*

Aaaaalso:
Zuerst mal ein Unterschied ob Du Zander oder Hecht willst.
Zander findest Du wohl eher im Tiefen (kenne ja aber das Gewässer nicht), und solltest sie auch am Grund beangeln.
Hechte wirst Du jetzt eher in Strukturen am Rand finden. Dabei auch den Köfi eher flach in den oberen Wasserschichten anbieten.

Posen auf keinen Fall zu schwer wählen, der Größe/Gewicht vom Köfi halt angepasst..

Das gleiche gilt für Haken, ich bevorzuge da große Einzelhaken statt Drillingen, leichter zu lösen.


----------



## Jens0883 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit totem Köderfisch und Pose gezielt auf Zander und Hecht*

Du solltest den Köfi durch den Rücken anködern, so dass er natürlich im Wasser steht.


----------



## martin k (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit totem Köderfisch und Pose gezielt auf Zander und Hecht*

Hi!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass von einem See/Stillwasser die Rede ist. 
Nimm eine Laufpose, muss nicht schwer sein (10 - 20g Auftrieb), den Köfi (10 - 20cm) sollte sie natürlich tragen. Dieser wird übrigens mit Drilling oder Einzelhaken knapp unterhalb der Rückenflosse verankert - Schwimmblase mit einer Nadel aufstechen damit das Fischchen nicht auftreibt und "natürlich" im Wasser steht/driftet.
Die Montage sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Haken/Stahlvorfach (mind. 50cm)/Wirbel/Perle od. Gummistopper als Knotenschutz/Blei mit Innenschnurführung, gut 5g weniger schwer als Auftrieb der Pose (wenn keine Strömung/Unterströmungen herrschen kannst Du bei entsprechend leichter Pose u. großem Köfi das Gewicht auch weglassen)/Laufpose/Perle/Stopperknoten od. Gummistopper.
Köfi u. Pose driften "frei" im Wasser, dadurch werden effektiv größere Flächen auf Hecht/Zander abgesucht - dort wo die Futterfische sind, findest Du i.d.R. auch die Räuber. Durch verschieben des Stopperknotens lässt sich die Tiefeneinstellung schnell u. einfach variieren. Generell würde ich um diese Jahreszeit erstmal eher seicht bis knapp unter der Oberfläche versuchen, besonders in den frühen Morgen- u. späten Abendstunden. Tagsüber vielleicht tiefer - musst halt probieren, ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## martin k (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit totem Köderfisch und Pose gezielt auf Zander und Hecht*

da war Thomas schneller... ich verwende übrigens auch lieber große EZ, außerdem drücke ich mit einer Zange den Widerhaken an - eben wegen leichter und "schonender" zu lösen.
Vor vermehrten Aussteigern im Drill braucht man m.M. keine Angst zu haben - die Schnur zum Fisch hin muss allerdings permanent gespannt sein, darauf sollte man aber sowieso achten.


----------



## martin k (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit totem Köderfisch und Pose gezielt auf Zander und Hecht*

noch was:
Als "Ködersicherung" - damit das Fischchen nicht beispielsweise bereits beim Wurf verloren geht - kannst Du ein Stück Gummi (aus altem Fahrradschlauch/Rexgummi/Silikonschlauch/Ventilgimmischlauch) hinter dem Köfi auf den Haken schieben - besonders beim Angeln ohne WH unbedingt zu empfehlen!


----------



## Zanderfraek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit totem Köderfisch und Pose gezielt auf Zander und Hecht*

Alsoooo,
wenn du gezielt auf Hecht angels musst du einfach eine
normale Posenmontage an verdächtige stellen werfen(Seerosen,überhängende Büsche...).
Wenn sich nichts tut mal die tiefe deines Köders
umstellen und wenn sich dann nach etwa 45min
immer noch nichts tut, heißt es stelle wechseln.


:zViel Erfolg:z


----------

